# Is there such a thing as too cold when smoking cheese?



## jaymo (Dec 28, 2014)

Won't get above freezing here for the next couple of weeks. The garage usually stays about 10 degrees warmer than outside. At what temperature is it too cold to smoke cheese?

I have an MES 40 with the cold smoke attachment.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Dec 28, 2014)

Jaymo said:


> Won't get above freezing here for the next couple of weeks. The garage usually stays about 10 degrees warmer than outside. At what temperature is it too cold to smoke cheese?
> 
> I have an MES 40 with the cold smoke attachment.


Hello and welcome to the forum.

My ideal cheese smoking temperature is 55° as you can smoke hard, soft and cream cheese at that temp.  Don't make it difficult, keep the internal smoker temperature above 35° and below 80° when smoking hard or semi-hard cheese.  There are other things you may want to consider at a later date , but they can wait.

Maybe you will find the following helpful.  Mr T's "Smoked Cheese From Go To Show" w/ Q- View

If you have questions, please ask.  You will find that you will get plenty of help.

Have fun and enjoy your cheese.

Tom


----------



## jaymo (Dec 28, 2014)

Thanks Tom. I'd been reading your guide thread the last couple of days and it is full of useful info. I just didn't see anything in there about how low is the lowest. I don't think I'll have any problems keeping the temp around 40-45. When I seasoned the cold smoke attachment last week, the temp in the unit stayed around 48. It was a little warmer than the coming days, but I think I can adjust. I'll sit with it for the duration and manually cycle the internal heater.  I have an external temp probe that I will be using to monitor the temperature.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Dec 28, 2014)

Thanks for the tip.  I will make a additional note to the thread.

Sounds like you are enjoying smoking cheese and are doing it with enthusiasm.  Keep good notes on the type of fuel you are using along with the ambient and internal temps, the color and density of the smoke.  Smoke it to a desired color rather than time and you will be on the road to great rewards before long.

Keep in touch.

Tom


----------



## welshrarebit (Dec 28, 2014)

55 degrees? I'm lucky if the temp drops below 70!


----------



## wade (Dec 28, 2014)

Hi Jaymo - When it gets cold then you can insulate your MES with bubble wrap and a blanket. This will help retain some of the heat generated by the smoke generator. Just keep a close eye on the IT of the smoker though so that it does not get too warm.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Dec 28, 2014)

Welshrarebit said:


> 55 degrees? I'm lucky if the temp drops below 70!


Sounds like you need a walk in reefer. LOL

T


----------



## mr t 59874 (Dec 28, 2014)

Jaymo said:


> Thanks Tom. I'd been reading your guide thread the last couple of days and it is full of useful info. I just didn't see anything in there about how low is the lowest.


Fixed, thanks.

T


----------



## inkjunkie (Jan 18, 2015)

I have a Johnson Control thermostat from a radiant floor heat setup. Has a remote temperature sensor. I also had heater that was meant to be attached to a cars oil pan. Smoked some butter and cheese a few days ago, set it for 55*, worked great.


----------



## ayrcottage (Jan 19, 2015)

I think you're missing a golden opportunity to justify putting in a Garage heater. This is a gem, don't let it slip by ;)

Happy smoking.


----------



## inkjunkie (Jan 19, 2015)

Ayrcottage said:


> I think you're missing a golden opportunity to justify putting in a Garage heater. This is a gem, don't let it slip by ;)
> 
> 
> Happy smoking.


smoker sits on a table in the yard


----------

